# Valencia: suburbs or small town on the outskirts?



## hastamanana (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi,
We are looking to move as a family to Valencia in Summer 2017. We love the city, but also want to have a house/villa with a garden and maybe a pool.

We are therefore looking to either live in the suburbs or small towns outside of the city. We are looking for a community with it's own heart. We have achieved this in the UK where we live about 20 mins outside of a vibrant city about the size of Valencia, but in a village with it's own community where my children take part in community sport and events.

Looking at the map areas that seem to fit the bill might be Godella, Rocafort and Montcada, but perhaps also Betera, lliaria, and L'eliana. We haven't started looking at any of these areas yet, so any info or advice on their distinctiveness would be helpful. My youngest daughter will need to go to International Secondary school, but we also need to be within easy reach of the airport as my oldest 2 children will stay in the UK at university. Additionally, good internet access is important for my work.

Thanks very much for your help, there seems to be many options at the mo:confused2:


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We used to live in Museros, lots going on there and lots of villages around within even walking distance. The tube (metro,underground) takes you to the airport as it was the red line, without changing and would also stops at the town centre. I would recommend it and the beaches are very unspoiled too, just about 2 miles away. By the way, train from museros to the centre of valencia would take about 20 mins top.


----------

